# 10 Hits On 10 cans 40 Seconds at 33 Feet



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Using The FlatTop Shooter Rigged with 1845 Tubes and Ray's PigSkin Magnetic Pouch.

http://youtu.be/gbxTZ1ktCo0


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice shooting Dqui! I have shot 13 cans in 60 seconds ar 33 feet with a board cut. A one minute shoot is kind of a tournament standard time. -- Tex


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice shooting, you make it look easy to do.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

marking as gotta watch when I get home

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shooting Dgui, you got it down. Well done Darell.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Darell


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Great shooting. Do you mean 1745 or 1842 tubes?

cheers


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

nice dude, you gonna have a try at 66ft?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well .... this is just what I have come to expect from Darrel ... What would REALLY impress me is for him to do something (ANYTHING!) so that I could do this!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Darrell! My best is 16 cans in one minute using a specially made slingshot I call the "Reflex".
The official Guiness Book of World Records record is 10 cans cans in one minute... but it was done under some pretty specific guidelines.
Guiness contacted me about trying for the record but the guidelines are a little restrictive in that it has to be setup as an actual event and not just a filmed feat.

Below are the basic guidelines they sent me and what is necessary to break the record. It'll take a lot of setting up to get this one done and I just don't have the time to do it right now...

SPECIFIC GUIDELINES PACK
This document acts as a guide to the specific considerations andundertakings for your potential attempt on the Guinness World
Records
TM
category and is used in conjunction with the Record
Breakers' Pack, which outlines the evidence required to prove
your attempt's success. This should be read and understood byall concerned with the record attempt prior to the attempt - this
includes every participant, organiser and witness.
These guidelines are specific to your attempt and must
be
followed. Should any guideline be contravened, your attempt wibe disqualified, without any right of appeal.
Please note that, as detailed in the Agreement Regarding
Record Attempts, these guidelines in no way provide any kind osafety advice or can be construed as providing any comfort that
the record is free from risk. Guinness World Records will not
accept responsibility for the safety of participants or bystanders
in any record attempt. It is your sole responsibility to ensure thatall necessary safety precautions are in place and that all
equipment used is suitable and thoroughly checked prior to the
record attempt taking place and in compliance with any and all
local health and safety laws and regulations.

MOST CANS HIT WITH A SLINGSHOT IN ONE MINUTE

DEFINITION OF RECORD

This record is for the most cans hit with a slingshot in one minute.
This record is to be attempted by an individual.
It is measured by the number of cans the contestant can hit in the given time.
GUIDELINES FOR 'MOST CANS HIT WITH A SLINGSHOT IN ONE MINUTE'

1. Only regular slingshots that can fire one shot before they have to be reloaded
are acceptable for the record.
2. The distance for the shot is 10 metres. This distance must be clearly marked on
the ground.
3. The cans should be lined up on a table on the far end of the area. The cans
must be free standing and may not be fixed to the surface in any way.
4. The contestant must stand behind the line marked on the ground.
5. After a given signal, the contestant starts shooting at the cans one by one.
6. Only cans that have been hit before the minute is up will count towards the
total.
7. Only direct hits count. If one cans falls over because it was hit by another falling
can it will not count towards the total.
8. If the contestant steps over the line the attempt is over.
9. The projectiles must be metal balls with a diameter between 0.6 and 16 mm
(0.02 to 0.63 in).
10. The size of the cans must be 330ml.
11. The distance between the cans must be at least 20 cm.
12. The cans must be lined up in a row, i.e. they must all be in a straight line, at the
specified distance apart, exactly 10 metres away from the line.

GENERAL 'MOST&#8230;IN ONE MINUTE' GUIDELINES
 The name of the organisation, company or person(s) making the attempt must
be given, along with the date and place.
 The event must take place in a public place or in a venue open to public
inspection.
 The event is continuous. The clock does not stop.
 The participant may take as many breaks as he/she wishes, but the clock must
not stop at any time for any reason.
 A loud start and finish signal recognized by all participants must be used.
 Two experienced timekeepers (e.g. from a local athletics club) must time the
attempt with stopwatches accurate to 0.01 seconds.

ADDITIONAL EVIDENCE
 The activity you are attempting MUST BE CLEARLY VISIBLE on the video
footage as we will not be able to accept your claim. This comes from problems
we have encountered when trying to count legitimate push-ups.
 The entire attempt must be filmed.
 Slow motion footage of the attempt must be made available.
 The camera must be focused on the attempt at all times and preferably be
static.
 Failure to include the required documentation will ultimately delay the outcome
of your claim or lead to its rejection.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shooting! I can hit cans consistantly. But I cannot reload that quick!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Also ... everyone should embed their videos. Makes it so much better.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

The problem is when you embed vids, members viewing from a mobile cannot see the vid but can actually click on the youtube link to view seperately!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

E=mc² said:


> Great shooting. Do you mean 1745 or 1842 tubes?
> 
> cheers


1842


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Well .... this is just what I have come to expect from Darrel ... What would REALLY impress me is for him to do something (ANYTHING!) so that I could do this!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Charles, You just made me drop my sammich! You always make me laugh.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Nice shooting Dqui! I have shot 13 cans in 60 seconds ar 33 feet with a board cut. A one minute shoot is kind of a tournament standard time. -- Tex


Tex, had I thought I could have hit more within the 60 seconds I would have put more.

But I have studied this worlds record video and these fellows are very accomplished and it is no big deal for them to hit a soda can every time.

My true thoughts on this is that they have held back so they can do more if anyone should challenge the DanKungs who are responsible for the whole show then their guy will hit more. The winner missed several shots more likely since they are world class shooters it was by choice.

In my opinion.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shooting Darrell! My best is 16 cans in one minute using a specially made slingshot I call the "Reflex".
> The official Guiness Book of World Records record is 10 cans cans in one minute... but it was done under some pretty specific guidelines.
> Guiness contacted me about trying for the record but the guidelines are a little restrictive in that it has to be setup as an actual event and not just a filmed feat.
> 
> ...


Too much stuff, I'll be content posting my Junk on YouTube.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Good shooting Darell


Thank You EMann.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Nice shooting, you make it look easy to do.


Jack, when it is not so Hot I will have a do over and see if I can kill a few more cans.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> nice dude, you gonna have a try at 66ft?


That's too far!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Awesome teacher, montare tomorrow a few rubbers 18/42. for a time that does not use them.
Greeting


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Awesome teacher, montare tomorrow a few rubbers 18/42. for a time that does not use them.
> Greeting


Hello AlfShooter,. Yes, when it comes to Tubes I find the 1842 to be an easy pull, of good power and superb stability sending the ammo where you want it to go.
Thanks for the good word,
dgui


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Everything that I've practiced this long ago, to been with flatband and I've had very good results, but I have 17/45, 18/42 y20/40 meters, and I will start using them, already tell you you the results.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You can definetly kill more in a minute!

I remember, the first video I watched of you was a similar video where you did try to hits can in one minute.

After watching, I was amazed! You didn't miss!


----------

